# Newbie Question



## lmalard (Oct 3, 2007)

What's happening out at the pier during the next up coming months? I don't really know what fall and winter hold at the pier? Anyone know?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

from what I've heard their are some flounder, schoolie kings, and a few spanish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

flounder, whiting, slot reds, kings and spanish right now...

in november, flounder, a few kings, reds of all sizes, and spanish

december-february reds, sheepshead,and bonita


----------

